

Learning from Apple: Determining the Right Metrics for Your Business - camwest
http://blog.kera.io/post/34203346293/learning-from-apple-determining-the-right-metrics-for

======
releod
Taige has been writing some great stuff, this is no exception. I am looking
forward to the next one!

